# Egg share at Manchester Fertility Services



## julieglyde (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All,
  New to this place and hoping all you experienced ladies can clue me up!

Looking to egg share at MFS and have an appointment next week for a blood test after filling in the BIGGEST FORM EVER!! Was wondering how long it usuallt takes from initial blood test (if all goes well) and when you have to pay etc..

thanks in advance  

Jules


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi I am also looking to egg share at mfs. I've had my amh blood test which was good. Got an appointment on Monday to speak to councillor and nurse and then an appointment 3 weeks later for a consultation and blood tests. Have you already had all this? Have they given you timescales?


----------



## julieglyde (Feb 9, 2012)

Hii, No got my AMH test next week, fingers crossed alls ok and then a barrage of tests to come, does it seem like a good place?
Jules xx


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah the nurses were lovely! Ha I think I met most of them as I fainted! I hate needles, god knows how I'm going to handle all the tests/needles I'm going to have. Good luck with your amh test.


----------

